# Where should my V sleep?



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 10 week old male. He is currently sleeping in a crate next to my bed and sleeps through the night. He makes some licking noises that seem to wake my wife up as she is a light sleeper so she bails down to the basement. 

Seeing as he sleeps through the night in his crate I was thinking about moving it into another room. Is this a good idead?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jesus mate... don't spoil a good thing. You've done great so far. Puppy is only 10 weeks old and you've managed to move the missus into the basement. Since she's there, I'd be letting puppy sleep with you now. After all, he sleeps right through and doesn't need a pee, so won't wet the bed. There is nothing better than waking up with the warm breath of a 10 week old puppy on your neck in the middle of winter. Or the feel of there soft ears or neck while laying next to you in bed. mmmmmmmmm heaven!

But, to answer your question, if unlike me, puppy isn;t allowed to sleep on or in the bed, then certainly, moving puppy into another room might bring back the wife. However, try and do it in small steps. Don't just kick puppy out. Just move it closer and closer to the door, then just outside the room with the door open and so forth till it's where you want it. Having said all that, I would encourage you to leave it where it is. As they grow up, there sleeping arrangements can tend to become more solitary. Enjoy the cuddles while you can


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*SerCopper*, the licking will not go away....just so you know  Vizslas are self-cleaning dogs, and they lick themselves like cats. I bet my better half can relate to your wife - he gets really annoyed by the licking sounds, but it doesn't bother me a bit. 

I would do what *Ozkar* suggested earlier - slowly increase the distance between you and your puppy. Our V. Sophie used to sleep downstairs in her crate as a little pup, and it wasn't a problem at all. It was later on as she was growing up that she wanted to be more near us. It is amazing though that at 10 weeks, he is sleeping through the night! Congrats!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Suliko said:


> *SerCopper*, the licking will not go away....just so you know  Vizslas are self-cleaning dogs, and they lick themselves like cats. I bet my better half can relate to your wife - he gets really annoyed by the licking sounds, but it doesn't bother me a bit.
> 
> I would do what *Ozkar* suggested earlier - slowly increase the distance between you and your puppy. Our V. Sophie used to sleep downstairs in her crate as a little pup, and it wasn't a problem at all. It was later on as she was growing up that she wanted to be more near us. It is amazing though that at 10 weeks, he is sleeping through the night! Congrats!


Ozkar slept on and in the bed with us. It was not a conscious decision to have him in the bed, but the realities were, that my ex would get up and go to work and I was stuck home in bed sick. So sick, that if Ozkar got on or in the bed, often I was not physically able to remove him. So I gave up and he sleeps in the bed. From about a week after he got home, he was sleeping right through and would get up and go out to the toilet when my ex got up. It was a loooooooong one when he finally went in the morning.  But he held it all night, so it's expected


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

NO WAY!  Do not move the dog. We have the same situation. Sam sleeps on my side in his crate. The cat sleeps on her side. Initially, I heard loads of complaints for getting the dog in the first place not to mention the sleeping arrangements.
While I have not allowed the German Shepherd to sleep in the bedroom until later in life, the Vizsla dogs are different and will feel lonely. Unless.... you get one more. Cats, ferrets or fish don't count.

Sorry I am a little insensitive. There are studies that show women sleep lighter than men. Just sleeping in the same bedroom with men takes a toll on their immune system. So the Vizsla (a sensitive animal) shouldn't be blamed for adding a little more stress. Perhaps soft earplugs are in order for now until the wife will learn to accommodate the dog :-[ 
I faced the same situation...hang in there buddy.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Ozkar*, when we first got Sophie, she wasn't allowed on the furniture at all ( not my choice :-\ ). Then came the couch, then little cuddles in the bed, then looong cuddles in the bed, but once lights are out, Sophie is out the bed in her own bed right next to us. During the week, she knows once the alarm goes off, she's allowed to cuddle in the bed with us. However, during the weekends her internal alarm goes off way before ours. So, she sits there and whines right by the bed (if the cat is already in the bed, whining increases). Oooh the licking sounds right by my ear this morning... ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sophie whines?? Can't really blame her, especially if the cat is already in the people bed. 

Willie is pretty polite about waking me up, actually. He comes and sits on the floor right beside me and breathes in my face. I open my eyes to a handsome Vizsla face about three inches away from mine. Really, it is hilarious! ;D

p.s. SerCopper, I think your pup is doing really well, sleeping through the night at 10 weeks! Why rock the boat? Leave him where is he. He is a pack animal and he wants to be near you.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ha I get that MsWhipple! Bella sleeps in her own bed but in our room, most nights about 4am I become aware of a prescence, and I open my eyes to a very quiet silent Bella staring at me but with her face right up to mine. As soon as I actually open my eyes and acknowledge her, the tail starts going and I lift the cover up and in she gets! I do sometimes chase her back to her own bed if she tries to get in and out a few times through night, which she sometimes does. If she can't get in my side, she goes round to my husband's side and he always lets her in, she has him wrapped round her paw.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Willie is pretty polite about waking me up, actually. He comes and sits on the floor right beside me and breathes in my face. I open my eyes to a handsome Vizsla face about three inches away from mine. Really, it is hilarious! ;D


We don't allow our dogs in our bedroom, nor on the furniture, but I have fallen asleep on the couch and wake with a start with my Maizie's tongue in my mouth. :-* Apparently I snore and the temptation was too great for her. ;D Oddly, I miss that about her.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Bellababy said:


> If she can't get in my side, she goes round to my husband's side and he always lets her in, she has him wrapped round her paw.


hehehe
Their 'daddies little girl' face is too hard for any man to resist!!! 
As long as Mischa asks nicely by sitting and waiting for an 'ok', she's allowed everywhere. 

We didn't allow it right away, but once she started following the rules of our house, we started allowing her more privileges.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Sophie whines?? Can't really blame her, especially if the cat is already in the people bed.
> 
> Willie is pretty polite about waking me up, actually. He comes and sits on the floor right beside me and breathes in my face. I open my eyes to a handsome Vizsla face about three inches away from mine. Really, it is hilarious! ;D


*mswhipple*, I can only imagine ;D 
Sophie might interpret her whining as loud breathing  Well, it goes something like this: she wakes up, sits in front of my fiance's face, if he doesn't move she'll do a sigh, if that doesn't work, she'll do a louder sigh until her turns or opens his eyes. She doesn't come to my side of the bed though, because I'll give her tough love! 

Sophie is actually our little Hungarian "whineraner". We're sitting on the couch in her spot, she'll come up and sit and "whine" that we're in her spot. The cat is laying on the stairs, she'll stand there and "whine" to come rescue her. She wants to go on our porch, she stands right by the glass door quietly and "sighs". The whining is really really quiet + the eyes... so cute! :


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Suliko, my Astro talks to me too. We have a little routine now. After dinner, they get a small bone to clean there teeth, while they are eating that, I fire up the laptop and check the forum. If I take too long, he will come and sit at my side talking to me. I then ask him to find it and he goes and brings me a toy and we play hide, find-chase, hide, find-chase!  He's the best little finder. more than 9 times out of 10 he will nail it well before Ozkar or Zsa Zsa cotton onto it. He's also the youngest, so I am hoping this continues into adulthood. He's a really interactive dog. I'm loving it.  

Having said all that, they are both asleep now. I wore them out throwing rocks into the lake this afternoon. I must have thrown a 100 plus rocks into the water. They dive under the water for them...


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

So the consensus seems to be let sleeping dogs lie. So that's what we will do. My wife has basically moved into the spare bedroom at this point. We may try some ear plugs as suggested but she seems to be enjoying her solitary slumbers. She teaches kindergarten and sleep is a must for her...

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

